# Rabbit hunting buddies



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just moved into brown city and I am looking for some people to rabbit hunt with. I don't have a dog but love to hunt them! If anyone is ever looking for someone to go with hit me up. Thanks


----------



## carl h (Nov 20, 2015)

If your ever still looking for someone to go with let me know. I'm pretty new at the sport but would love to go on a hunt that's not a solo hunt.


----------

